

How to make others read my blog? - eminemlqs

I would like to start blogging something about programming, I want other people to read my blog and leave comment, there always comes with new ideas with this process.<p>I actually have a blog now hosting on github, but according to the Google Analytics there&#x27;s nearly 0 visit to my site. I wonder if there&#x27;s something like a tech blog pool such that I can link my blog address there and once I release a new blog, it will automatically streamed into that pool, so that other people can read my blog.<p>Thanks.
======
lutusp
With all respect, you don't get blog readers by beating the brush, you do it
by writing articles that people find useful. And you start by learning how to
write coherent English prose. Example:

"I would like to start blogging something about programming, I want other
people to read my blog and leave comment, there always comes with new ideas
with this process." \--> "I'm planning to start a programming blog. I hope
people will find it useful and leave comments, because it's my view that such
dialogues lead to personal and professional growth."

> "I actually have a blog now hosting on github, but according to the Google
> Analytics there's nearly 0 visit [sic] to my site."

You're spending too much time analyzing visitor statistics and too little time
analyzing your writing. A successful blog isn't its own justification -- it
must contain content people find readable, useful and entertaining.

------
jordsmi
You can't "make" people read your blog. They will read it if it is good.

People won't just show up to your site randomly. You need to make quality,
original posts that other people will be interested. Then you can post on
sites like HN, reddit, etc. If people like your content and how you write they
will come back for more. If it is badly written or something that has been
seen a hundred times before they will just close it.

